# 2 senior Malts, Chicago area



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Rambo: Adopt a Dog
Roxie: Adopt a Dog

I haven't met them yet because I haven't been in to volunteer (I hurt my knee from running into a fire hydrant, I am so cool :HistericalSmiley. But I'm going to try to see if I can make time to volunteer this weekend. Oh my goodness, they are just too cute.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little ones. I hope they find their forever home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christie, I'm not even going near - I would have four dogs if I went out there to see them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, they are adorable, I'd like to find out their stories
Come on Maggie what's two more :innocent:

Christy I hope your knee gets better, I won't even ask how that happened lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

such cute faces!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Very adorable--they kind of look like Zooey


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Soooo cute...I hope they find a fantastic home!


----------

